

High Fructose Corn Syrup: Tasty Toxin or Slandered Sweetener? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=6501

======
lukesandberg
The economics of HFCS is the key take away from this article.

The rest of the comparison is probably too reductive. just because two
products (e.g. agave and HCFS) have similar fructose/sucrose/glucose
proportions does not mean that they are similar once digestion comes into
play.

e.g. Honey is ~50% fructose and so is HCFS 55 with the majority of the rest
being water, but i bet anyone could tell the difference between these two
substances by smell alone.

The article fails to take into account what these differences may be and
therefore disrespects the 'science' part of its name by failing to inform us
of possible missing pieces in the analysis.

~~~
greyfade
Indeed. I read the article (the whole thing!) hoping to get some discussion on
the biological effects of sugars and all we get is an analysis of how much
sugar content is in natural sugars. It doesn't answer the question posed in
the first few paragraphs at all.

------
teilo
For me, the takeaway is that replacing sugar with HFCS will significantly
increase the amount of fructose in one's diet, which is a bad thing. The body
obviously can tolerate a certain level of fructose without the serious
consequences, but there is a tipping point. It just so happens that the
economics of HFCS push many people over it.

------
pan69
This is a good video on the subject on YouTube.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM>

